# Average age of a mtbkr



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I know there are alot of young un's in the 10 - 20's that do this and I know there are older gents and ladies that do this sport as well.

Is there an age -- level of mtbking activity correllation? I am 36 and just now learning this sport and sometimes I wonder if I am just too old to be thinking about it or is it just my beetchy wife talking??


----------



## traylseeker (Jul 16, 2006)

No fricken way. I'm fifty and probably can smoke most 50 year olds on the trails.


----------



## Cozza (Oct 20, 2005)

Lawson Raider said:


> I know there are alot of young un's in the 10 - 20's that do this and I know there are older gents and ladies that do this sport as well.
> 
> Is there an age -- level of mtbking activity correllation? I am 36 and just now learning this sport and sometimes I wonder if I am just too old to be thinking about it or is it just my beetchy wife talking??


I don't think so. And, I don't think it's too late for you to start!! Go out there and do it 'cause you love it.

I'd love to be able to keep riding till I'm 50 and then even more (18 now)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I started in the ladder months of 38...just turned 43....so maybe you are too young  go get em youngin'


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Lawson Raider said:


> I\ Sometimes I wonder if I am just too old to be thinking about it or is it just my beetchy wife talking??


These two quotes say it best for me:

_None are so old as those who have outlived enthusiasm (Thoreau)_

_Live your life and forget your age (Norman Vincent Peale)_

Don't listen to your wife. :nono: Go ride your bike and enjoy the challenge of taking up a new sport/way of life.


----------



## bit_lizard (Aug 10, 2005)

*Never Too Old!*

I didn't start till I was 37, I'll be 43 next month. I'm in better shape now than I was in high school. Life's not all about working, you need play time too. And there's nothing better than getting that heart pounding on a bike to remember what life is really about, it's about living, Get out and ride your a$$ off!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TheotherH said:


> Don't listen to your wife. :nono: Go ride your bike and enjoy the challenge of taking up a new sport/way of life.


an added plus fpr her....you will have more stamina in the bedroom....meaning you can be the piston way longer :devil: :devil: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :thumbsup::thumbsup: :devil: :devil:


----------



## pumpkinbiter (Jun 26, 2005)

TheotherH,
Great quotes! But your avatar is better, I love it! Where did you get it? 

Jake


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I think mtbing is a bit like snowboarding in that the median age is probably older than you think.

A lot of people bike in their teens and twenties, then get sidetracked into, y'know, work and stuff, then seem to rediscover it as they head towards 40.

I'm 42, and my mtbing friends are all in their 30s and 40s, mostly the latter.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm 41 and have really gotten into riding off road in the past three years but have been a passionate cyclist ever since I got my first tricycle.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm 57, been riding seriously (fitness and racing) since 1970, first MTB in 1979. Riding 100 to 150 miles a week. People look at me and guess my age as 42-45. So if I look 15 years younger than I am, and I have 21 years on you, how do you want to look and feel - 36 or 63?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I was a big time cyclist in my youth but then moved out where a dirtbike or quad was the norm. I've been back in town for the last three years and started riding again a couple years ago....just turned 32 and plan to be riding hard for at least the next 30 years....after that, I'll be riding medium-hard for the following 30 years


----------



## goldrush (Dec 30, 2003)

You're just a youngster. I started seriously when I was 49 (53 now) and love to get out and ride as often as I can. About a year ago we were waiting on one of our group when an older gentleman came riding off of the expert trail on a fully rigid bike. We had skipped that part of the trail because it is one rock garden after another for about 4 miles. He mentioned the section of the trail he just rode was pretty tough and asked us to tell his wife who following behind by a couple of minutes that he was going on. After we picked our jaws off the ground we waited and gave the wife his message and then took off after him. We never caught him on the trail but saw him in the parking lot. 

He told us he was 61 and that he and his wife traveled around the country riding as many trails as they could. I want to be like that guy!

I'm lucky because my wife supports my riding.... probably because I come back in a really good mood each time. The only time she is not enthusiastic about my riding is when I come home bleeding.


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm 30. Grew up in bike shops, & racing in juniors, started designing frames at ten, built my first one at 13, went to work at my first bike mfg job at 15, started my first bike company at 19, and now at 30, cycling has taken me through 35 major moves around the world, I've started and lost three of my own companies, worked as a designer for a handful of others, and have racked up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt. So, homeless, broke, and alone, I'm now starting over, a non-cycling life, taking a minimum-wage shipping & receiving job at a book store, and saving to return to college to pursue a career in something that wont leave me for dead. The things we do for cycling sometimes... well, it's been a hell of a ride. I now look forward to going out for easy, carefree rides through the mountains in my new hometown, where no one knows me, and I don't have to explain any of it.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

whoah SMT!!! Those are some sick shots!!!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

I have been on two wheels since I was 5, although for a while bicycles was an ocassional thing. Been doing the "mt bike" thing now for 10 years after my son took it up.
I will be 50 this year.


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Older gents???????????*

Perhaps some day we will meet on the trailhead and I promise you. You will have a tire track up your backside. My best friend and current ride mate said something similar on our first ride together. " He said Lets see what ya got old man." It was like waving a red flag at a bull. A few minutes later when he wouldnt let me pass, I stuck my bar end up his arze. He never said that again. Jim


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*That's not so bad*



Horus said:


> I'm 30. Grew up in bike shops, & racing in juniors, started designing frames at ten, built my first one at 13, went to work at my first bike mfg job at 15, started my first bike company at 19, and now at 30, cycling has taken me through 35 major moves around the world, I've started and lost three of my own companies, worked as a designer for a handful of others, and have racked up hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt. So, homeless, broke, and alone, I'm now starting over, a non-cycling life, taking a minimum-wage shipping & receiving job at a book store, and saving to return to college to pursue a career in something that wont leave me for dead. The things we do for cycling sometimes... well, it's been a hell of a ride. I now look forward to going out for easy, carefree rides through the mountains in my new hometown, where no one knows me, and I don't have to explain any of it.


I know people who destroy their lives and have nothing to show for it. Well, money is something but not everything. Who cares, as long as you're healthy enough to do something you love. Good thing you're looking on the bright side of life, that's always a good sign. Keep it up.https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I will be 44 this year and have been riding mountain bikes since the late 80's. I still love it. Although I take pride in my riding ability at my age, I take more pride in being humble when it concerns my ability.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 44. Started MBing at 35. And that was "from scratch," as my prior activites involved no sports, only music.

Pay no mind to any negative voices, from outside or within. It's all good.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I started mtbing at 44, now I'm 54. 

I'm looking forward to celebrating 60, atop some mountain, with a bunch of mtb buddies of all ages.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

I rode 10 speeds until I got a liscense then didn't get on a bike for another 24 years. Quit smoking and started riding at 40. I'm 43 going on 23 and am in fantastic shape. Jogged 16 km yesterday and I'm moving up to expert this year. All I want to do is ride. Don't know what hit me.


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

My daughter is your age, LOL! I'm 51 and ride moderately techical east coast stuff about 3x a week when weather permits. My wife is 55 and rides less techical stuff 1-2x a week. My sister-in-law is 52 and rides about the same stuff I do but slighty less fequently and my brother in law is 53, rides all year round on moderate to very techical trails almost every day.

I hate to say it but you're going to have educate you're wife.

Buy her a good bike and find some wimmenz for her to ride with until she learns to dust you on the climbs.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

What a gross thread.

Age discussions are disgusting yawners.

:yawn:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe you should post a list of those topics you find boring, so we'll all be sure to avoid them.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

I've never noticed an age correlation. From young to old i've seen many different ages out on the trails and elsewhere ridin' and smilin'. I started when I was ..... 2? Something like that. Still doing it now (took an 8 yeah hiatus in my 20's to play with cars though :madman: ).

My age? Old enough to know better, but still young enough not to care.  Age is a state of mind and meaningless number unless you're after a Senior's discount or "children get in free" thing.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> Maybe you should post a list of those topics you find boring, so we'll all be sure to avoid them.


SSHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Don't give him any ideas! :nono: It's just going to be another non-Passion thread in Passion. :madmax: (not implying that this thread isn't Passion related)

Besides, it's too soon for a thread like that. We just had one within the past few weeks. 

Tell him to start an MTBR blog or something instead. (yeah, y'all noticed the Blogs up in the top menu bar yet???)


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

scorpionwoman said:


> Maybe you should post a list of those topics you find boring, so we'll all be sure to avoid them.


:skep:

If you need me to tell you what is boring, then I would be happy to make you a list of topics to avoid. Although I suggest that you first make an attempt at it yourself. It is not as hard as you think. You _might_ actually be able to do it on your own.

:thumbsup:

I'll start it out for you....

1. Age threads are boring.
2.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> I've never noticed an age correlation. From young to old i've seen many different ages out on the trails and elsewhere ridin' and smilin'. I started when I was ..... 2? Something like that. Still doing it now (took an 8 yeah hiatus in my 20's to play with cars though :madman: ).
> 
> My age? Old enough to know better, but still young enough not to care.  Age is a state of mind and meaningless number unless you're after a Senior's discount or "children get in free" thing.


I see you agree with me.

:yesnod:

Age is a boring topic. It is a topic for the boring. It is a big bore. It bores into one's head, and then you die. Why bother?

No one cares how old anyone is anyway. If they ask about it, and act like they do, they are just insecure and inhibited in this world. They are excuse makers in their mire that they call life. They simply reside in skin.

Age is not living. Life is living. Put the age away and live life.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sobx_rider (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, here I am -- just turned 47 y/o and decided it's time to quit "talking" about getting back on the trails and just do it.

I grew up riding the salt-flats and trails in Puerto Rico and I never tired of it as I got older - just got too busy to do it any more.

I bought a GT Talera in '90 and dabbled with mtbkng for a couple of years but moved to an area that doesn't have a lot of ridable areas (Southern outerbanks of NC - Mostly soft sand) and the bike mostly hung upside down from my shop ceiling.

Just recently, I spoke to a few guys about some of the trails in this area that I wasn't aware of, and it got my blood pumping again for riding. I just bought an '06 left-over Cannondale Rush 400 and have definitely re-established the mtbkng bug. 

As far as I'm concerned, there is no better workout. I was tired of doing my exercising indoors while staring at walls. Riding the trails is so much more fun and challenging.

I plan to ride in my first club race on Feb 18 (Beginner class - over 40), Lord willing.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hmmm*



Lawson Raider said:


> I know there are alot of young un's in the 10 - 20's that do this and I know there are older gents and ladies that do this sport as well.
> 
> Is there an age -- level of mtbking activity correllation? I am 36 and just now learning this sport and sometimes I wonder if I am just too old to be thinking about it or is it just my beetchy wife talking??


I am 14 and there are very few people who actaully mountain bike in my school. There are only a few more others who bmx and trials riding. My friends actually make fun of me because mtb is 'not cool'. But since when is watching nascar and playing xbox all day cool? Of course, my friends are just joking.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

goldrush said:


> ...only time she is not enthusiastic about my riding is when I come home bleeding.


Well sure, 'cause you get it all over the carpet!


----------



## sobx_rider (Jan 15, 2007)

29Colossus said:


> ...Age is a boring topic...


One has to wonder why someone "bored" with the topic spends so much time posting in the thread...


----------



## Jason76 (Dec 5, 2006)

*...*

I am 30, just started riding last year. I now sometimes ride with a group of guys that is 55+. The oldest being 60, who I can not keep up with. I think it is cool that this sport is going to afford me years and years of enjoyment. Looking forward to it.

Jason


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

sobx_rider said:


> One has to wonder why someone "bored" with the topic spends so much time posting in the thread...


Oh great, a newbie on 29C. :lol: He's bored, don't give him the entertainment to COMPLAIN because he loves *****ing about things.   THAT is his Passion.  I think it's an old person thing. :eekster: (insert stick-poking Smiley here)

Anyways, from your previous (and first) post ..... welcome to MTBR. :thumbsup:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

sobx_rider said:


> One has to wonder why someone "bored" with the topic spends so much time posting in the thread...


Really? How much time have I spent? 3 minutes? Maybe 4?  Does one have to "wonder"? I really don't think they do. Being bored and participating in the events that make one bored, or entertain that boredom, is not something of wonder and amazement at all. It is just the aspects of boredom defined.

The real question is: How old have I become due to this 6 minutes of boredom. Am I 6 minutes older as the time spent suggests, or am I much much older than the simple structure of time allows?

And what does it all mean to my mountain biking, or your mountain biking? The average age of a mountain biker is so finite that it is laughable and arrogant to think the question could even exist in time. The average age is 1-100. An infinitesimal fragment in the infinity of time.

Boring? Absolutely boring.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh....*

... that's funny. Recently, I bought a small latet 90s S-Works Stumpjumper hardtail from a lady for $65 for my wife off craigslist. It was fully beaten up, looked ugly, looked like it had a hard life. It had been built up as a commuter and spray painted to look uglified so it wouldn't attract attention and get ripped off. After money was exchanged, we were chatting about it, and it turns out it was her hubby's bike. She basically made him sell it because she thought he was too old to ride it. What a shame. 'He is getting too on in years to enjoy biking', I thought. I asked how old he was. She tells me 35, then goes on to say what 35 year old still rides bike? 'I'm 37', I told her, 'my wife is 38'.

People are way to hung up on what others think they should be doing.

I felt bad for the guy, but still took the bike.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> Oh great, a newbie on 29C. :lol: He's bored, don't give him the entertainment to COMPLAIN because he loves *****ing about things.   THAT is his Passion.  I think it's an old person thing. :eekster: (insert stick-poking Smiley here)
> 
> Anyways, from your previous (and first) post ..... welcome to MTBR. :thumbsup:


Hey, you're the one with the _problem_, not me!

:thumbsup:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*Here's an idea*



29Colossus said:


> Really? How much time have I spent? 3 minutes? Maybe 4?  Does one have to "wonder"? I really don't think they do. Being bored and participating in the events that make one bored, or entertain that boredom, is not something of wonder and amazement at all. It is just the aspects of boredom defined.
> 
> The real question is: How old have I become due to this 6 minutes of boredom. Am I 6 minutes older as the time spent suggests, or am I much much older than the simple structure of time allows?
> 
> ...


Try this, 29Colossus. Scroll on down to "coolest thing said to you while biking" and give us some cool story. Something positive and interesting. I dare you.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

xcguy said:


> Try this, 29Colossus. Scroll on down to "coolest thing said to you while biking" and give us some cool story. Something positive and interesting. I dare you.


I don't know... that kinda sounds boring.


----------



## sobx_rider (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am 31 and just started back this year. The groups I ride with are made up of mostly mid thirties to late fories guys.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

I get a kick taking my fullface helmet off to get on the chair at the Whistler bike park. When people see I'm a little older than they are...I'll be 58 this July.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*33 and 29 in my household*

I (33) started in my teens but became more serious about riding in the last 5years. Mt. Biking replaced skiing/boarding for me and I never looked back. I am continually smoked by older riders.....Just Go For It! It is indeed good for you!
db


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

*Will be 52 in a couple weeks and lovin' it !*

Got back into biking in 1995 to ride with my children. By 1998 we all had turned to 
singletrack and by 2002 were riding places we never thought possible on a bicycle.
I'll be 52 in just a couple weeks and have anjoyed the best experiences in my life by 
mountain biking especially the last two years enjoying all this with my children. From vistas no one but mountain bikers or hikers could view, to meeting new friends at races
and other mountain bike gatherings.

Jump on that bike, do your best to encourage your wife to join you, and enjoy the wonders of nature on two wheels via pedal power. It will enter your soul and you will 
likely only quite when our bodies just won't go anymore. Hopefully that will be like a
gentleman I meet on the trail every now and then, who I've also me during a few races I participated in last year, who is in his 80's. He is an inspiration to many.


ODN


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Maybe you should post a list of those topics you find boring, so we'll all be sure to avoid them.


bettter yet...put them on your ignore list:thumbsup:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> bettter yet...put them on your ignore list:thumbsup:


That would eliminate some of the boring whining.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

*29Colitis*
Go to the _Politics _ forum where the pseudointellectuals hang out all day. That seems like an exciting place to post drivel.:arf:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ThrashNY said:


> *29Colitis*
> Go to the _Politics _ forum where the pseudointellectuals hang out all day. That seems like an exciting place to post drivel.:arf:


Maybe you should go tell a dog what to do, or your mom what to do, or some other pet that likes being told what to do, Okay? 

I will post my opinion about age threads in age threads when I desire.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

Lawson Raider said:


> I know there are alot of young un's in the 10 - 20's that do this and I know there are older gents and ladies that do this sport as well.
> 
> Is there an age -- level of mtbking activity correllation? I am 36 and just now learning this sport and sometimes I wonder if I am just too old to be thinking about it or is it just my beetchy wife talking??


Hey LR. Fellow Earthrider tomy here.

Hell no are you to old for MTB. Have you ever been to an ER group ride? All those pukes are in thier 30's. Now you might be a bit old for a beginner. I think most were like me and got started in thier 20's.

The only drawback to being an older rider is the falls hurt a bit more, and it's harder to recover. Don't listen to your wife. She's just trying to advance the wifey conspiracy of keeping us from having fun 

Hope to catch you on the trails some day.

Tom Y. ( way down south in Ottawa KS)


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*I had a "friend" once*



29Colossus said:


> That would eliminate some of the boring whining.
> 
> :thumbsup:


who, I finally realized, just waited for me to say something and then said the opposite. A contrarian, I think is what that's called. It makes it real easy to have an opinion. Just state the opposite of what someone else says. What do you do, just lurk around forums and post the opposite? I've seen your posts on the Front Range Forum and they're just like your posts here. Prove me wrong and post something fun and interesting on "coolest thing..." without snidely finding some post there and informing that person he's FOS for posting what he did.

Edit: I forgot to say that it's hard to believe a fellow Colorado rider could be so freakin' bitter all the time. Tell us, what motivates your bitterness?

Edit #2: this guy is now on my ignore list. Never done that with anyone else but I've had it with his negativity. You all should do the same. It's worthless to hear anything he has to say. And I won't see his reply to this!! Yeah!


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

xcguy said:


> who, I finally realized, just waited for me to say something and then said the opposite. A contrarian, I think is what that's called. It makes it real easy to have an opinion. Just state the opposite of what someone else says. What do you do, just lurk around forums and post the opposite? I've seen your posts on the Front Range Forum and they're just like your posts here. Prove me wrong and post something fun and interesting on "coolest thing..." without snidely finding some post there and informing that person he's FOS for posting what he did.


:skep:

Hang in there buddy. It will be alright.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Feel the flow (Dec 23, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> ... that's funny. Recently, I bought a small latet 90s S-Works Stumpjumper hardtail from a lady for $65 for my wife off craigslist. It was fully beaten up, looked ugly, looked like it had a hard life. It had been built up as a commuter and spray painted to look uglified so it wouldn't attract attention and get ripped off. After money was exchanged, we were chatting about it, and it turns out it was her hubby's bike. She basically made him sell it because she thought he was too old to ride it. What a shame. 'He is getting too on in years to enjoy biking', I thought. I asked how old he was. She tells me 35, then goes on to say what 35 year old still rides bike? 'I'm 37', I told her, 'my wife is 38'.
> 
> People are way to hung up on what others think they should be doing.
> 
> I felt bad for the guy, but still took the bike.


If you ever run into the guy again, tell him I know an excellent divorce lawyer.:idea:


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Approaching my 49th birthday, 17th year on the dirt trail to health, happiness and a few bruises.

Not old enough for the glue factory yet! Just love the activity and energy I get from a ride! 

_"LoSoCal Caballoo Loco"_


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Had just started riding mountain bikes at your age, turning 51 this year, gets better every year. Maybe your wife's too old for you?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm forty-three and I started mountain biking when I was twenty-three. It's never too late to start. It's an addicting sport. Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*57 here*

Normal riding group is 57, 56, 51. Slower than 10-years ago, yes, but probably riding more.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

40 and 10


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> What a gross thread.
> 
> Age discussions are disgusting yawners.
> 
> :yawn:


A useful link for people who are tired of 29Colossus's posts.


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

That's handy. Thanks!


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> A useful link for people who are tired of 29Colossus's posts.


Yes! Pass the word. Any whiner that puts me on that list is a winner! Anyone who doesn't have power and freedom and will of choice, please use that tool. It will help you find true freedom!

:thumbsup:

It sure is better than worrying about age.


----------



## RetroS (Oct 17, 2006)

Went out on local trails for a short ride Sunday afternoon. Saw two others. One teenager about 16 with a big smile and and older guy in his mid 50's absolutly hauling azz. Me I'm 40and close to the average on the group rides I do. Our local road groups are older and a lot more serious.


----------



## Pheard (Jul 23, 2006)

You're never too old to do anything.

..and if you think you are, you're just missing out and selling yourself short.


----------



## 1yellowbrick (Apr 7, 2005)

*All wrong*

Yes you should listen to your wife, continuing with mtb'ing will obviously be very bad for your relationship. Simply put, act your age. You should be more like other middle aged folks, find a good nieghborhood Pub, take up VLT gambling, work on a "special" relationship at work, or on-line dating. Sit back and enjoy the warm glow of a widescreen. Whatever you do, don't do something dirty like mountainbiking.


----------



## sacto (Aug 30, 2006)

*39 here*

And I plan on racing to (and through) the 40th birthday this year at full speed, making the next ten years the healthiest, happiest and MOST ENJOYABLY ATHLETIC years of my life.

But DON'T tell your wife that!!!


----------



## Dantley (Feb 6, 2004)

I've been riding since I was 29 and am now 50. Just bought my first FS for my last birthday so I'll be riding for a few more years


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> Yes! Pass the word. Any whiner that puts me on that list is a winner! Anyone who doesn't have power and freedom and will of choice, please use that tool. It will help you find true freedom!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> It sure is better than worrying about age.


Do you not recognize your attempts to dictate what is a worthwhile posting topic to be an attempt to take away people's freedom to choose that for themselves?

If someone opts to block your negative posts, they are acting mindlessly. If someone disagrees with your taste, they are stupid, or at the very least, boring. If someone were to follow your opinions blindly, that too would be a mindless act.

So tell me, oh wise one, how can someone behave that would cause you to react in a positive manner? Or is it even possible?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

scorpionwoman said:


> Do you not recognize your attempts to dictate what is a worthwhile posting topic to be an attempt to take away people's freedom to choose that for themselves?
> 
> If someone opts to block your negative posts, they are acting mindlessly. If someone disagrees with your taste, they are stupid, or at the very least, boring. If someone were to follow your opinions blindly, that too would be a mindless act.
> 
> So tell me, oh wise one, how can someone behave that would cause you to react in a positive manner? Or is it even possible?


Sheesh... get over it. I think it is boring. People of ALL ages ride bikes, start riding bikes, and stop riding bikes. No one is too old, and no one is really too young. We all know this.

Now, the fact that people wanted to turn it into an age "show and tell", circle support group is just great! I think that is most excellent, and I am happy that the thread went that way. It is very positive.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

That is definetly reassuring. Especially the guy in his 80s, that has to rock. Hopefully, I will be able to do that myself, maybe get a FS wheelchair if I end up stuck in one. Crap, that might be a new trend for the wheelchair bound, FS / HT / DH / Freeride wheelchairs???


----------



## Speedgrip (Jan 21, 2007)

I am also only 14 years old. As far as I know, I am the only one in my school who mountain bikes seriously. My grandpa is 63 and he is in excellent shape from road biking. 
As far as average age is concerned for mountain bikers, i think its probably around 25 years old, IMHO.


----------



## snowcat (Feb 10, 2005)

Go figure....I started Mt. Biking at the age of 59,...I am now 2months shy of 66 and thoroughly enjoying myself. Starting in July I plan to take off and bike anywhere that I can get to...especially if its near a Microbrewery. I will be using Teluride as a base of operations.

I'm actually looking to hear from, and maybe meet some of you people reading these comments.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*just block this guy*



scorpionwoman said:


> Do you not recognize your attempts to dictate what is a worthwhile posting topic to be an attempt to take away people's freedom to choose that for themselves?
> 
> If someone opts to block your negative posts, they are acting mindlessly. If someone disagrees with your taste, they are stupid, or at the very least, boring. If someone were to follow your opinions blindly, that too would be a mindless act.
> 
> So tell me, oh wise one, how can someone behave that would cause you to react in a positive manner? Or is it even possible?


You're trying to reason with someone who can't be reasoned with. Give it up! Since I've blocked him I see he's posted a few more worthless posts and I don't know what they are! Try it, quit wasting your time replying to him. If everyone blocks him it'll essentially be like he's just talking to himself. Life is simply better not having to read his posts. Trust me.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

xcguy said:


> You're trying to reason with someone who can't be reasoned with. Give it up! Since I've blocked him I see he's posted a few more worthless posts and I don't know what they are! Try it, quit wasting your time replying to him. If everyone blocks him it'll essentially be like he's just talking to himself. Life is simply better not having to read his posts. Trust me.


:lol:

I think it is boring, so I can't be "reasoned" with? :skep:

I couldn't be more pleased with your decision.

:thumbsup:

Some real sensitive people in the world of mountain biking. Those people would probably be better off doing what this guy did. If you can't just let someone be bored with something, then I feel for ya.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

The older I get the more fun it is to watch the younguns fight it out on the lawn.


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

I'm a one of the younger guys here at 27. But looking at posts from you guys, I can see hopefully a good many years to come yet. 
I remember seeing a older guy (I would estimate late 60s) on a Litespeed FS out in the local woods last year, looked to be in rude physical health, and thinking to myself 'I want be like that when I get to his age'


----------



## Magish (Apr 15, 2006)

I think part of the beauty of mountian biking is the variation of ages. I am 18, and ride with a group of riders who range from 22-55, and regularly ride with my grandfather who just broke the 80 mark last June. He does not have the technical skills of many riders, but is quite the beast on more tame terrain. Up until about four years ago he could kick my ass on the less technical uphills, but even now he can still give me a run for my money .

I have always thought it was pretty neat having a 70-something (now 80) year old grandfather who can keep up mountain biking *and* is able to join me skiing once a month in the winter.
-Jeff


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Mongol said:


> Hey LR. Fellow Earthrider tomy here.
> 
> Hell no are you to old for MTB. Have you ever been to an ER group ride? All those pukes are in thier 30's. Now you might be a bit old for a beginner. I think most were like me and got started in thier 20's.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Awesome that I am also a member of the Earthriders forum. I want to get out to a ride and learn from more experienced folks so I can learn some stuff. I pray we get a nice break in the precip so can have a nice ride on more drier trail conditions. Been itching for a ride for a while now, the indoor bike is starting to get boring 

Greg


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Old enough to avoid getting involved in needless flame wars, young enough to enjoy reading them ..... 

41 - been riding off road for 2 years.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Kalgrm said:


> Old enough to avoid getting involved in needless flame wars, young enough to enjoy reading them .....
> 
> 41 - been riding off road for 2 years.


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

I just turned 27 a months ago and a new mtbr but I feel 18 and age is irrelevant to me. A lot of my friends (girls) think I'm nuts and they all nag about how tiring it would be and how much work but....I'm not usually on the same wavelength as women my age Most want to stay home and knit:nono: I will most definitly be riding and hopefully...be faster than ever in 20 years...:thumbsup:


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought my first MTB, a Rigid Rockhopper in 1984. Been riding on and off since then but I have been fairly serious about it for the last 3 years. 47

BeanMan


----------



## NJMX835 (Oct 17, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> :skep:
> 
> Hang in there buddy. It will be alright.
> 
> :thumbsup:


$20 says he just read this, lol


----------



## ManBitesDog (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi,
Rode for the first time in 1984. Stopped in 1993, picked up again in 2003, kept riding till now.
I'm am now 34, my dad is 62 and rides a lot more than I do. Of course he has all the free time that a retired guy can have...
Cheers.
Hugo


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been riding again for about two years, I'm 31 now and feel GREAT!!! I see a lot of guys from high school who do nothing but work, drink beer and stay at home. I feel sorry from them. Now I'm trying to convince my wife to start riding with me. She did buy me a 2007 Rockhopper for my bday. Surprised the h3ll out of me! She knows how much I love to ride and the good mood it puts me in.


----------



## Jimmy B (Oct 16, 2005)

I am an old BMX rider from the late 70's Life went on and got back into riding in early 2000. Been riding since then and I love it, it's my stress management!
JImmy B
ohh by the way I turn 43 at the end of the month


----------



## alee (Nov 10, 2006)

*46 off bike, 16 on*

When not on my bike I am 46. Once on a trail I am 16. Been like that since I started riding over 20 years ago.


----------



## woodchip (Apr 7, 2007)

With over 30 operations behind me, 17 on one knee, shattered pelvic, cracked sternum and more dislocations and seperations than I can remember, and about to turn 42 yrs, I moved from my walker, to a cane, to kind of walking, to a 2007 Knolly V-Tach.( with the Mack Daddy build of course ) I Decided to just jump into the sport of Freeriding, so I hucked it off a 4' wall to see if it was the right sport for me to try and do. Yup, I'm sold!


----------



## bry3 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm 32, been riding 10 years.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm 33,and been riding 26ers in the woods since 87 or so,20"ers earlier than that (along w/ motor powered knobby tired cycles too)


----------



## J_Sims (Mar 29, 2007)

Just getting back into the offroad thing after years off due to injury.... But back I am with hopes of many many years to come... Oh yeah I will be 39 in a Week and I am putting a bow on a new Yeti:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It is party time... Cake anyone


----------



## bikeface (Oct 15, 2005)

*Age? No.*

I am 35 . My dad is 62. We ride together. It is fun. Age is nothing. Live.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I started seriously mountain biking when I was 17 until I was about 23. life happened, and I got away from it. A year vacation in Iraq made me realize that I needed to do what I loved and was good for me, so I got bac one the bike and started riding again, oh by the way I am 30 now


----------



## Long Tooth (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be 64 in July.Been riding since '93. Riding my 4th bike; Specialized 05 Expert with many upgrades. Hope to be riding when I'm 75. I may be slower than most, but I get there.


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

Just got into mtb at the age of 24. used to ride bmx in my mid teens and always told myself id never be caught dead on a mountain bike. Im enjoying myself though. ive come to realize that I like just about anything on two wheels.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

*Club riders*

I ride with a group in So California.... the average age is about 40, though we have a few in their 20's, many in their 30's and 40's, several in their 50's at least two in their 60's and one in his 70's. Hooking up with a group who rides regularly is a great way to learn what trails are around, and meeting new people, and help develop your fitness and skills. It also makes it easier to stay motivated to keep riding when a group ride is posted regularly.

Me? 44 soon and still going strong.


----------



## ltigers (Apr 14, 2007)

*Age 32*

I am 32 33 in July. I am also getting my boys into it also. Ages 12 and 10 the 12 year old is a little out of shape from video games and lack of physical activity, basically he is a little nerdy. He is about 5'5" 105 pounds growing like a weed. The youngest at 10 is totally different. He is about 4' 60 pounds and VERY athletic. He only plays football but LOVES anything outdoors. If he sticks with biking this time next year he will be waiting on me. I took them out for the first time Friday ( I am a beginner as well) I crashed first 5 minutes took a chunk out of my knee but my youngest was right behind me the whole time. I am looking at getting the a MNT bike if they stay with it. Right now they are trailing with Walmart BMX single speed bikes. I have a 4 year old daughter also I will be starting to work on this summer.

LJ
Brooks, KY

www.myspace.com\ltigers


----------



## BikeAddict (Feb 8, 2004)

You're not too old! It's funny... I'm 26 and sometimes I feel too young! Where I ride (in Southern California) it seems like the average cyclist is in his or her 30's or 40's, with kids and a career. Tell your wife that there's a womans' mountain bike club over here that's made up of mom's in their late 30's to early 50's. http://www.trailangels.com I feel young in comparison to them. Many of them are stay at home mom's or career women who like to bike on their time off. In fact, I got my butt kicked by one of them once... on the downhill! I think she was in her mid to late 50's. So by all means, you're not too old. Just get your wife into mnt biking and she'll see why you love it so much.


----------



## brandonbacc (Apr 8, 2007)

*33 years young*

Started BMX back in the mid 80's. MTB in the early 90's. Bad crash on a motorcycle in 00'.Getting back into it now. I need the exercise and love building bikes. Being paralyzed in my left arm may be a set back, but I'm still riding:thumbsup:


----------

